# Too Analytical



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I have always been way too analytical, one of my goals is to stop thinking so much and to just start doing. I don't know how accurate those personality tests are, but one thing that it did nail was my being overly analytical. I let opportunities slip by and have wasted countless hours on certain things, because of my indecisiveness and being constantly stuck in thought. Has anyone conquered this? I have a feeling it's a common trait amongst anxiety sufferers.


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a pretty analytical person as well.

I have gotten much better. I still tend to analyse things quite a bit, but I do it after the fact, such as late at night. One thing that may help is meditation. Focus on the present moment. Try to live in the present. 

I think there are a lot of benefits to being analytical, as long as you're in control of it. I often analyse my social interactions after the fact, going as far as to write them out to try to determine patterns of what goes well and what doesn't. I do this, however, much later. I focus on the interaction while I am there, and then review it at a later point. I do this with many of my hobbies as well. As I am practising, I focus on that. Then, afterwards, I review what went well and what didn't. 

Take action, and then analyse after the fact. Use that analysis to determine what to do next time.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

i'm analytical too , i think eventually you have to find a girl who is into analysis like yourself


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

You sound like an INTP, Cmasch. It's perfectly fine to be that way, I submit. I'm the exact same way. I would rather introspect and intuit something in a rather detached and analytical fashion, than vouch for the slightest veneer of squelched, suppressed, and fancifully contrived extroversion ala "forced socialization" (the worst of all the fates! The hallmark and ruins of an implacable and fixed need to attain acceptance! Alas, a nonsensical distortion of what might be better and more suitably derived from your very own internal analysis, often at the expense of the whimsically distracted and impulsive extrovert with his hopeless desire to be a part of the group he himself has become the center of attention of. Oh the irony and inhumanity involved here no human tongue can rightfully tell). The weirdest part--with its own necessary trepidation--is that events and interactions carry out naturally independent of your analysis and its inner monologue. 

How many times someone has told me "live in the present" (or rather some hastily and furiously spoken plea to do so) to which I assert that I'm not too comfortable doing or knowing how, neither truly care to know unless I am in the presence of another who I feel may understand my aloofness. Very rare, indeed! But nevertheless a golden moment when it does occur. You'll find many of them such as myself around here, OP.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

ksevile said:


> You sound like an INTP, Cmasch. It's perfectly fine to be that way, I submit. I'm the exact same way. I would rather introspect and intuit something in a rather detached and analytical fashion, than vouch for the slightest veneer of squelched, suppressed, and fancifully contrived extroversion ala "forced socialization" (the worst of all the fates! The hallmark and ruins of an implacable and fixed need to attain acceptance! Alas, a nonsensical distortion of what might be better and more suitably derived from your very own internal analysis, often at the expense of the whimsically distracted and impulsive extrovert with his hopeless desire to be a part of the group he himself has become the center of attention of. Oh the irony and inhumanity involved here no human tongue can rightfully tell). The weirdest part--with its own necessary trepidation--is that events and interactions carry out naturally independent of your analysis and its inner monologue.
> 
> How many times someone has told me "live in the present" (or rather some hastily and furiously spoken plea to do so) to which I assert that I'm not too comfortable doing or knowing how, neither truly care to know unless I am in the presence of another who I feel may understand my aloofness. Very rare, indeed! But nevertheless a golden moment when it does occur. You'll find many of them such as myself around here, OP.


Yeah, I know they are around here. Introversion and anxiety seem to go nearly hand in hand. They are much rarer in every day interaction though. I think my personality type was INTJ if I remember right. I also would like to add, I love the way you type. It's like I just read a play script, or poetry lmao.


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Cmasch said:


> Yeah, I know they are around here. Introversion and anxiety seem to go nearly hand in hand. They are much rarer in every day interaction though. I think my personality type was INTJ if I remember right. I also would like to add, I love the way you type. It's like I just read a play script, or poetry lmao.


They certainly do go hand in hand. Suffice to say for the extroverts who have admitted to having social anxiety, their incidence remains decidedly (and quite obviously) on the periphery. It is clearly I who has failed to understand your tertiary remark ("They are much rarer in every day interaction though."). Could you care to elucidate/explain? If your particular type you've identified with has any bearing on the current standards/codifications of the MBTI model (and, if what I've been told has any truth to it, of course), your personality type is surely one of the rarest (and dare I say brilliant) around, and quite possibly surely or otherwise more likely pragmatically-minded (in a very remote sense, at least) than your corresponding intellectual equal (or inferior, if this is perhaps your view--I hope you catch my irony here). Doubtless in this position (incidentally, the very same position I'm in), you won't find yourself occupying the upper rungs of the food chain anytime soon, but nevertheless your mode of analysis may necessarily make plain the chances of guarding against the more "hot-button nemesis"--i.e. ESFJ, whose inverted functional stack often makes being in their presence stultifying to say the least, and which may ultimately even stunt your growth, given proper social collective backing and accord; you'll also have pronounced difficulty with the ISTP and ISTJ; heck, any Sensing preference perhaps even I'll venture--types occupying the hierarchy apt to treat you with the most contempt, or otherwise represent a great frustration (as aforesaid, their presence often represents a rather foisted, awkward, and unwanted "forced" impression of fanciful contrivance) given any attempt to penetrate their ill-gotten, moss-covered, offal-caked and sophistical contention that you're "off your rocker" over there. I'm extending all these descriptions metaphorically, for sake of your own amusement (and they also serve, by extension, to portray the stale and stagnant entrenchment their dominant modes of thinking often remain--while there is no true hope in attempting to reform their supposed ''wiles and wickedness'', you should find the resultant inner monologue from your interaction with them quite amusing indeed, and no more threatening than a flea).


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

ksevile said:


> .


  



Cmasch said:


> I have always been way too analytical, one of my goals is to stop thinking so much and to just start doing. I don't know how accurate those personality tests are, but one thing that it did nail was my being overly analytical. I let opportunities slip by and have wasted countless hours on certain things, because of my indecisiveness and being constantly stuck in thought. Has anyone conquered this? I have a feeling it's a common trait amongst anxiety sufferers.


Wish you luck bro! One way to conquer it to master it, speed up the thinking process and acknowledge the lack of time (or instil a lack of time).


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm the same way.


----------

